# Questions about vasectomy after 18 years....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

DH had a vasectomy about 18 years ago, while married to his first wife, after their 3rd DS was born....

We have been together 13 years, and have decided no children.... So we never gave it any thought.... Until recently.... I've been hearing a lot about men who've had it done for YEARS, and all of a sudden OOPS, they have someone pregnant....

Do you know anyone who this has happened to? 

I've been weighing my options.... I've been told to get my tubes tied, I have to be 35 & have 2 kids.... well that's out b/c I'm 28 with no kids.... I'm not a big fan of B.C. ( I'm not a fan of any medications), but I guess if that's how to stay "safe".... 

Anyhow, thanks for any help you can give....


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I sold my DS's crib to a very pregnant woman who had had her tubes tied 15 years earlier, I always felt that was Gods way of telling me not to be to comfortable with my life LOL

If your DH suddenly becomes capable of fathering another child after that long I would just consider it Gods will and be done with it.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

All he has to do is go back to the urologist and give a sample. If there are any "chances" floating around, he'll just have the newest procedure done which would make it impossible to produce any children. 

That is my understanding anyways.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gosh you all have scared me! I thought after a few years of no pregnancies, vasectomies and tubal ligations were considered virtually 100% safe.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Jerngen said:


> All he has to do is go back to the urologist and give a sample. If there are any "chances" floating around, he'll just have the newest procedure done which would make it impossible to produce any children.
> 
> That is my understanding anyways.



That's a great idea.... Thanks....


----------



## country friend (May 11, 2002)

It has been 32 years since I had it done . If wife got that way now it would 
be a act of God .
Country Friend Jack


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

I have a friend who suddenly turned up pregnant at age 42 and 12 years after her hubby had a vasectomy. He was all kind of upset and accusung her of having an affair. A quick trip to the urologist proved that a recent slip and fall had done alot more than stretch him in odd ways..... he basically almost did the splits on a slick shop floor. 
It took her a while to get over the hurt of the accusations and he bought lots of flowers and dinners out......
They didn't do a DNA test and frankly-- she would have divorced him if he had suggested it. The little boy looks just like his daddy.

Tana Mc


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

The vas can grow back together in a man unless they take A LOT out. Many people are going with the clips these days because it just blocks off, not cuts. This makes it more effective and its reversible.


----------



## greeneyedgirl70 (Aug 26, 2007)

I know of this family who had 5 black headed daughters and after there last child; HE (the dad) had a vasectomy and when his youngest daughter was 13 /14 years old and his wife who was in her late 40's, she Surprisingly was pregnant,ended up they had a beautiful blond headed boy! It was the talk of the town for a long long time.

So Vasectomies can fail?!


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

It is my understanding that there are two different techniques. The older type was essentially a "cut and tie it off" method. This has led to a few men (VERY few) being able to reproduce again eventually (the body reabsorbed part or enough to make a connection again). 
The newer version is to completely cut out a section, then solder the ends of the remaining lengths. Pretty much impossible to get sperm from one area to another now. 
Hopefully the information presented to me was accurate! LOL 



greeneyedgirl70 said:


> I know of this family who had 5 black headed daughters and after there last child; HE (the dad) had a vasectomy and when his youngest daughter was 13 /14 years old and his wife who was in her late 40's, she Surprisingly was pregnant,ended up they had a beautiful blond headed boy! It was the talk of the town for a long long time.
> 
> So Vasectomies can fail?!


Yes the older kinds can fail. I went to school with a set a fraternal twin girls. The dad was black haired/brown eyes. The mother was brown haird/hazel eyes. 
The twins came out, one dark brown hair/brown eyes........ the other blonde hair/blue eyes. The blood test showed the dad had indeed fathered both. Seems there was a blond relative in the ancestry sometime back. Genetics are a strange thing


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My DH had a vasectomy in 1980 and he has never gotten me or anyone else pregnant since then, LOL 

One of my DDs has black hair and the other DD was born blonde. They definitely have the same father, but yes, kids can be born with extremely different coloring. Happens everday, just depends on what they inherit from the family lines.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The chances of a vasectomy reversing itself is small but it has happened. That is why they have started burning the ends shut, to make it less likely.

Fertility tests are routing with vasectomies. If you are not sure he is still sterile he can go in and have a sample looked at.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

greeneyedgirl70 said:


> I know of this family who had 5 black headed daughters and after there last child; HE (the dad) had a vasectomy and when his youngest daughter was 13 /14 years old and his wife who was in her late 40's, she Surprisingly was pregnant,ended up they had a beautiful blond headed boy! It was the talk of the town for a long long time.
> 
> So Vasectomies can fail?!


Hubby and I are both dark haired and dark eyed...and yet we have two blonde daughters, a red headed son, and a dark haired son. Two kids with blue eyes. People ask me where our son got his red hair and I always tell them "the UPS man" :bash:


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

abstainence


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

pheasantplucker said:


> abstainence



Umm, NO!!!!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

DH & I talked last night.... He's gonna go to the doctors & get tested.... Which I like a lot better than taking any sort of B.C.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

cow whisperer said:


> I've been told to get my tubes tied, I have to be 35 & have 2 kids....


Interesting. My 21 year old niece got her tubes tied. 

Of course she already had 3 kids, but I still thought that was awfully young for tube-tying. What if she broke up with her boyfriend and decided to have a baby with someone else?


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

cow whisperer said:


> I've been weighing my options.... I've been told to get my tubes tied, I have to be 35 & have 2 kids.... well that's out b/c I'm 28 with no kids


I had a tubal when I was 25. Maybe you should consult another doctor about that.


----------



## BAmaBubba (May 10, 2007)

the type I had was cut out a section, cauterize the upper piece then fold over, cauterize and stitch the lower. My urologist said that out of the over 13000 he'd done, he'd had one spotaneous reversal and that was from one done with a different technique.

yes, they can happen and I've known someone who had it happen. tubals, though, to me are more dangerous in that you still risk ectopic pregnancies which can be life threatening


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I think most of the stories you hear are just stories but if you are wondering have a sample checked.


----------

